# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Experimental Jerk Pork Pork recipe - slow cooker

## sbeth

This is in the slow cooker right now so I don't know if it is going to be good yet but I figured I would document it just in case it turns out okay. 

Mix all together in slow cooker

Pork loin
Small onion, chopped very in very small pieces
2 cloves of garlic, smashed and minced
small piece of ginger, peeled and minced
2-3 T Appleton rum
1 jalapeno pepper - whole, not chopped
2 T Walkerswood (wet) Jerk seasoning
2 T Walkerswood Jerk BBQ sauce
1/3 C dark brown sugar
2 t thyme (dried)
dash of cinnamon
dash of nutmeg

Cook on low heat until done?

If I make any changes, I'll update. I'll also update to tell y'all how it turns out.

----------


## irieworld

sounds like a good mix of ingredients! Post pics if you can when done.

----------


## sbeth

I forgot - I had a T of low sodium soy sauce in there too.

I will try irieworld!

After about 7 hours, I pulled apart the pork with 2 forks and mixed in the liquid that was surrounding the pork. I probably could have thickened up that liquid by finishing it off on the stove, but I didn't bother.

----------


## sbeth

Okay - it turned out yummy! It is slow-cooker pulled pork so there is a Southern US element there, but the Jamaican flavors came through too. It was good. I served it on a whole wheat 100 calorie bun with rice and peas and some fresh snap peas.

----------


## GGram25

think I would add some allspice to that mix...otherwise sounds pretty good..  will need to try it!

----------

